
Apple Pay on the Web - sinak
https://stripe.com/apple-pay
======
ryantownsend
Does anyone know if this is going to be available via the standardised Web
Payments API? [1] (support being worked on by Chrome [2] and Microsoft Edge
[3]) That way web developers won't need to build different implementations for
different platforms.

[1]: [https://web-payments.org/specs/#transactions](https://web-
payments.org/specs/#transactions)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yelPlCVZLEE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yelPlCVZLEE)

[3]:
[https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/02/03/2016-platform...](https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/02/03/2016-platform-
priorities/)

~~~
apavia
[https://developer.apple.com/reference/applepayjs](https://developer.apple.com/reference/applepayjs)

It seems like they are not following the standard.

~~~
rahkiin
Because it is not a standard. It is still in progress and deemed unsafe by
Apple. (See their mail to the PR mailing list)

------
rayshan
Another solid product page by Stripe. Simple, elegant, fast, responsive. For
example, the "demo video" isn't actually a video - it's a composition of small
images, DOM elements with CSS animation.

~~~
thawab
you need to do that because mobile won't autoplay video. A lot of landingpages
use a gaming framework to do it.

~~~
redindian75
gaming framework? which one? is there a tool to do these animations? or is it
handcoded in JS

~~~
thawab
this is a toutorial on how to build a parallax scroller with Pixi.js
[http://www.yeahbutisitflash.com/?p=7046](http://www.yeahbutisitflash.com/?p=7046)
here is a list of other js gmaing frameworks:
[https://html5gameengine.com](https://html5gameengine.com)

------
gkoberger
I'd be surprised if Apple doesn't buy Stripe soon.

~~~
the_watcher
Why would Stripe accept an offer unless it's so large that it makes little to
no sense for Apple?

~~~
joshdickson
CEO and board have a fiduciary responsibility to the shareholders. If Apple
showed up with enough cash ($5-6B?) it would be hard for the board to say no.
That kind of money might be an overpayment, but with the amount of cash that
Apple has, you can afford to make any number of poorly priced strategic
investments. Stripe is still small enough that Apple could vastly overpay and
it would make little difference for Apple, while being enough money that the
board had to agree to the deal.

That said, I sure hope they don't do that. Stripe would do better at a
platform company like Amazon than Apple if it was decided they needed to be
bought to continue growing.

~~~
the_watcher
> CEO and board have a fiduciary responsibility to the shareholders.

While there is a fiduciary responsibility, private != public in this regard.
If the Collison's retain enough equity to control the company, doesn't matter
what the rest of the board thinks (I have no idea what their cap table looks
like, to be clear)

------
swalsh
This is big news, conversions on mobile web have always been much lower than
on desktop. I hope having a little less friction along the way will help
improve things.

~~~
feld
I thought they were better on mobile because it was easy with Safari to scan
your credit card and have it auto-fill the fields

~~~
cryptoz
There are many barriers to purchase on mobile web, such as users being less
likely to have enough time to complete the purchase, user distrust of mobile
web sites / card forms, potential network disconnect during transaction,
difficulty typing the card number (and I bet near 0% of potential customers
know about the scan card feature), small screen makes it hard to know if
you're really on the right product for you, etc.

This might reduce barriers but there will still be some. Also, I doubt that
Safari's credit card autofill had much impact on conversion overall - is there
any data about this?

------
makecheck
Although many merged features between macOS and iOS seem a bit gimmicky, this
one is a _huge_ step forward and it is a good example of how to implement a
feature that is both convenient and secure.

Heck, I predict it will hugely increase online commerce because people will
not feel iffy about handing over credit card details to random web sites; as
long as the sites support pay by phone (where the card itself is not even
shared), you will be able to fearlessly shop from a lot more web sites. In a
way, Amazon should be a bit worried: given a decent cross-site shop-search
mechanism and a much more reliable checkout experience, the whole web looks a
lot more like one super-store.

------
puranjay
Can we just take a moment to appreciate how amazing Stripe's front-end design
work is? All their pages are gorgeous AND functional.

------
kylec
It seems pretty likely now, with the addition of unlocking via the Apple Watch
and using an iPhone to authenticate web payments on a Mac, that Apple will be
adding a fingerprint sensor to a future MacBook.

~~~
anthonys
I'd say this is now less likely. Much more natural to pick up and confirm on
your iPhone or Apple Watch.

~~~
Unkechaug
Agreed, at that point it works like two factor authentication so why not?

~~~
kylec
While I'm sure that Apple would love it if everyone owned a Mac, iPhone, and
Apple Watch, there are lots of people out there that may only own a Mac, or
own a Mac and an Android phone. I think Apple would still prefer that these
people use Apple Pay if possible.

~~~
sleepychu
The laptop has a convenient strong password entry mechanism already.

------
lewisl9029
I've been looking into payment services lately and it looks like very few have
pricing schemes that work well if most of your income consists of
micropayments of $1-3 or less. Stripe's pricing seems to be fairly standard,
so I'll use it to illustrate my point: the fixed 30c cost on a $1 payment is
30%, which seems prohibitively expensive for this use case.

The only pricing scheme I've found so far that works adequately for my use
case seems to be Paypal's Micropayments pricing of 5% + 5c:
[https://www.paypal.com/ca/webapps/mpp/merchant-
fees](https://www.paypal.com/ca/webapps/mpp/merchant-fees)

Although I've heard enough horror stories about Paypal on the merchant side
that I'm a bit hesitant to rely on it as my only payment processor.

I'd appreciate it if anyone here can share their experience with handling
micropayments and the services they used to process them.

~~~
jdavis703
So Heartland Payment has an interesting scheme where micropayments are
aggregated over a certain time period (say 2 hours) and then charged en masse.
Another work around is to require users buy "credits" that they can then use
for micro purchases at any given time.

------
rolodato
Will this work on other browsers besides Safari?

~~~
Rezo
From the demo, the payment overlay seems integrated directly into Safari.
Hopefully there's an OS level API that Chrome et al. can hook into, otherwise
it's going to be fairly limited in adoption.

~~~
mhurron
Personally, if my old macbook can handle the new OS, I'll move my online
shopping over to Safari.

That said, I would have much preferred that it work on any browser on any OS
and only require an iPhone, but I'm interested in Apple Pay online enough to
change some habits.

~~~
datasage
I don't see a lot of merchants implementing it unless it supports more
browsers and ideally Windows too. Safari doesn't have very large adoption.

~~~
samwillis
Except on mobile where it is dominant. Apple Pay will be coming to mobile
safari too and that's were the true advantage is.

I run an online store, about 45% of transactions happen on a iOS devices. I
will absolutely be implementing Apple Pay.

~~~
izacus
Huh, what are you selling? Apple accessories? O.o

~~~
mcintyre1994
I imagine most stores with a large mobile audience have their conversions
heavily lean iOS, just based on app spending.

------
artursapek
Nice to see everybody working together

~~~
iMuzz
Chrome, FireFox etc. :/ I don't see this being on other browsers which is too
bad.

------
jburwell
Two features that I am bumfuzzled weren't in Apple Pay from day one:

1\. The ability to use Apple Pay for e-commerce transactions 2\. The ability
for any iPhone/iPad to accept Apple pay

The idea that you can only use Apple Pay physically always felt a bit
limiting, and iPhone and iPads are becoming a standard PoS device. Supporting
acceptance of payments natively on these devices seems like a no-brainer.

~~~
jonknee
> The idea that you can only use Apple Pay physically always felt a bit
> limiting

Except that you could use it in apps from the start? Device to device sounds
great, but that's not close to how Apple Pay works (standard credit cards, not
merchant accounts). Square and others now simply provide NFC readers and it
works fine.

~~~
spike021
Probably just the idea of being a replacement for Square and similar readers.

But it'd only be Apple devices that can pay at that point, so not really worth
it.

~~~
jburwell
My thinking is that it would lower the barrier of entry. The iPad/iPhone
cannot be used to accept payments without some kind of addon that can break or
get lost. The moment someone buys an iPhone/iPad, they can accept payments. It
also opens some interesting use cases such as micro-payments between
individuals. For example, paying a buddy back for your part of lunch or paying
someone in-person for a purchase from Craigslist.

~~~
msbarnett
> It also opens some interesting use cases such as micro-payments between
> individuals. For example, paying a buddy back for your part of lunch or
> paying someone in-person for a purchase from Craigslist.

Unless Apple plans on opening a bank, the limiting factor here is still that
you/your buddy will be taking a haircut on the credit card processing fees.

Apple Pay doesn't replace the card network, and the card networks are NOT
interested in being structured to be micropayment friendly.

~~~
jburwell
Another completely missed opportunity on their part. Apple has the cash and
where with all to be a bank. All they would need to do is purchase a community
bank somewhere, and bam, they could start cutting out credit card processors.
No doubt it would be a lot of work, but when you have $200 billion in the bank
and their focus, it becomes quite doable.

------
drinchev
Still no support in Germany. A bit disappointed.

~~~
lukasm
[https://support.stripe.com/questions/what-countries-does-
str...](https://support.stripe.com/questions/what-countries-does-stripe-
support)

~~~
realityking
OP is probably referring to Apple Pay, not Stripe.

Actually surprised that Stripe is still in beta in Germany.

------
Shivetya
Will wait and see if/when Ebay allows for it. That is my primary use of paypal

------
trungaczne
Sorry if this is off-topic, but I've been wondering this for a long time now:
is it just me or does it seem like a lot more risky to type out your credit
card info on every site that supports Stripe?

------
pbarnes_1
Is it going to work with subscriptions?

~~~
matthewarkin
Current Apple Pay works with subscriptions, I don't see why this would not.

------
tdkl
.

~~~
Cherian_Abraham
Continuity is really a crutch for identity, and to reduce risk. My bet is once
- Apple Pay on Safari on macOS & iOS via iPhone/watch - qualifies for a lower
rate, Apple could open up Apple Pay to other browsers, cross platform - on
both desktop and mobile.

------
slvrspoon
only support for Safari on touch-id enabled devices. doubt Apple will provide
API or any other x-platform support. most impactful for mobile commerce sites
without strong App or App traffic.

------
zymhan
So this is for the web but only on iOS devices? No support for Safari on
macOS?

~~~
holycrapwhodat
The live demo was literally of Safari on macOS.

~~~
zymhan
You realize this post has no mention of WWDC right? I just read the link and
commented on the lack of info.

------
watchdogtimer
Seems like Stripe is late to the table on this. Hasn't Braintree been
supporting this for a while?

~~~
pbreit
Apple Pay on Web is not even out yet!

Stripe started supporting mobile Apple Pay in 2014 (or, announced, at least):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8292026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8292026)

------
throwaway987611
I'll deal with anyone except stripe.

Shopify is promoting drop shipping. They even push their shopify payments
powered by stripe: [https://www.shopify.com/payment-
gateways](https://www.shopify.com/payment-gateways)

Only one problem. Their terms and conditions strictly prohibit drop shopping.
[https://stripe.com/us/prohibited-
businesses](https://stripe.com/us/prohibited-businesses)

It's there number - 45. Shipping or forwarding brokers.

When emailed, they say of course it's not allowed you must choose another
payment processor. But having quizzed my local circle, I know of many drop
shippers who are using shopify payments.

I even emailed stripe and they said, sadly drop shipping is not accepted. But
they did not say why.

Drop shipping with Shopify is being heavily promoted right now in Internet
Marketing circles. Here is one such product that was launched recently:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnp4TnFaVJM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnp4TnFaVJM)

It's all about Shopify and Drop shipping and he's using their own payment
processor. You guessed it, powered by stripe.

So what's going on here then?

Are stripe allowing drop shipping when they turn a blind eye to it?

I really wanted to use them, now using a competitor.

~~~
kochthesecond
What is drop shipping?

~~~
overcast
Direct from manufacturer to retailer(they don't keep stock).

~~~
nommm-nommm
No, Not from the manufacturer usually, just a third party, and to consumer,
not retailers. Some third parties advertise themselves as drop shippers and
some don't know they are drop shipping. If I list an iPhone on ebay and
instead of shipping it out ( I don't have it) I go to amazon and order it and
put the buyers shipping address and have amazon ship it directly to my buyer -
that is drop shipping. I am selling something that I don't have in stock and
having a third party ship it out.

~~~
overcast
Listen, I work for a giant manufacturer, I know what drop shipping is. You've
given another example of drop shipping, the first being manufacturer directly
to retail, without using a distributor. In the end, drop shipping is about
cutting out the middle man (distributor, or in your case the retailer).

